# Diamond pet food recall



## waterdogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Just was reading where Diamond Pet food has recalled the DIAMOND NATURAL LAMB MEAL AND RICE> Look at their web sight for info and bag product codes. It came out on the 6th of April.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 11, 2012)

Yep I saw that. I had been feeding the Large Breed Puppy but after seeing that I've swapped to the Pro Plan Puppy.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 11, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> Yep I saw that. I had been feeding the Large Breed Puppy but after seeing that I've swapped to the Pro Plan Puppy.


the large breed puppy was not effected I called and asked since that is what i feed my pup.


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 11, 2012)

I would not feed anything from this company. Been too many recalls. I do hope this is not serious for the company though and I wish them well.


----------



## waterdogs (Apr 11, 2012)

I know someone who lost a few pups a few years back on Diamond. I will not feed anything they make.


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 12, 2012)

Ditto here... I worked for a vet before I retired and had to witness some sick dogs, some that died, from the last recall. I won't take that chance with my dogs.



waterdogs said:


> I know someone who lost a few pups a few years back on Diamond. I will not feed anything they make.


----------



## spraynbuckshot (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought Diamond was a good choice to feed my boy?  I have been feeding my boxer the Lamb and Rice for several months.  Luckily this recall doesn't affect me.  

I haven't heard of any negative comments on Diamond until I read this yesterday.  I have about 5 lbs left in my current bag and this post has me rethinking purchasing another bag.

Have any other reputable dog food companies had food recalls?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 12, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> the large breed puppy was not effected I called and asked since that is what i feed my pup.



I know. The problem is they definitely have some quality control issues if nothing else. What makes you think those QC issues don't run over into other products? Then there's the matter of the way they handled the recall...I'd just rather not risk it with my pup.


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, a few years ago there was a big issue with recalls and several companies had trouble.... Here is a list that will contain a lot more stuff than we realize... 

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/





spraynbuckshot said:


> I thought Diamond was a good choice to feed my boy?  I have been feeding my boxer the Lamb and Rice for several months.  Luckily this recall doesn't affect me.
> 
> I haven't heard of any negative comments on Diamond until I read this yesterday.  I have about 5 lbs left in my current bag and this post has me rethinking purchasing another bag.
> 
> Have any other reputable dog food companies had food recalls?


----------



## bkl021475 (Apr 12, 2012)

I didn't see Black Gold on a recall list, I'm good!


----------



## ga red devil (Apr 12, 2012)

"151 checks"...and still cant get it right. 

Pro Plan all day!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 12, 2012)

ga red devil said:


> "151 checks"...and still cant get it right.
> 
> Pro Plan all day!



That also looks like what i will be going to as well and also i can feed my little girl less food so hopfully that will be less poo


----------



## ga red devil (Apr 12, 2012)

pro plan puppy has the highest Pepsin Digestibility% on the market, last time i checked. its in the 90% range.

PD% is how much of what the dog eats that is digested, and the rest is crapped out.

dogs on high PD% feeds eat less, because they are digesting more, which results in less trips to the feed store and less poop to clean.

people get caught up in the hype of "natural" this and "protein-fat ratio" that. all this is useless if the PD% is low.

 yall can feed whatever you choose, just remember,recalls are nothing new for diamond. dogs worldwide have died eating it.

on another note, looking at the recall list, if you cant afford to feed your pet anything better than Save-a-Lot brand dog food, chances are high you cant afford vaccinations, wormers, etc.  and you should probably NOT own a dog.


----------



## bennyboy (Apr 24, 2012)

Go with 4Health.


----------



## waterdogs (Apr 24, 2012)

bennyboy said:


> Go with 4Health.



Which is made by Diamond for Tractor Supply.....


----------



## UGA hunter (Apr 25, 2012)

I heard from a friend who knows someone on the inside that the FDA is considering or is going to pull all Diamond products from the market soon. We'll see.


----------



## lab (May 5, 2012)

http://diamondpetrecall.com/


----------



## deerslayer357 (May 5, 2012)

JuliaH said:


> I would not feed anything from this company. Been too many recalls. I do hope this is not serious for the company though and I wish them well.



Ditto.   I dont trust them with my dogs health.


----------



## lab (May 5, 2012)

I thru out my taste of the wild and bought some blue buffalo.  I will not be going back.


----------



## jwb72 (May 6, 2012)

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2012/...food-sickens-14-people-in-us/?test=latestnews

Nice.


----------



## Stick (May 7, 2012)

Logged on here Saturday and saw this thread.  Turns out I had a bag of food that was included in the recall...  Needless to say, we've switched brands; trying Blue Buffalo.  I've been pleased with the Diamond feed, but don't like these recalls one bit.


----------



## redman2006 (May 7, 2012)

There are several brands affected.  All from the same plant that gave us the 2005 Aflotoxin recal that killed a LOT of dogs


----------



## JuliaH (May 7, 2012)

These threads have made me glad I have continued on Pro Plan!

I listened to conversations on several different foods and even tried Black Gold, but all were short lived. My dogs thrive on Pro Plan and their health is worth the little bit of extra cost 

Julia


----------



## JuliaH (May 8, 2012)

Just listening to Fox news and they are reporting people getting sick from handling dog food from that Diamond plant. People who have touched the dog food, people who work at the plant, etc. 

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2012/05/08/dog-food-salmonella-recall-expanded-in-us-canada/

This is a bad one folks...

Julia


----------



## huntchesies (May 8, 2012)

Well i kind of have to laugh at all the folks on here that put black gold down so much when they were feeding diamond products.  Diamond makes more than their brand food.  They own several different companies in which all of it has been affected.  All I can say is Black Gold.


----------

